# The Celebrated Jumping Frog of Calaveras County



## MULTIZ321 (May 17, 2009)

- Frog in Flight

On your mark, get set, hop! 

It's time for the annual Calaveras County Fair and Jumping Frog Jubilee. 

Begun in 1928 — and taking place this year from May 14-17 — the event was inspired by Mark Twain's tall tale, "The Celebrated Jumping Frog of Calaveras County," about a gambler who fills his opponent's frog with quail shot before a frog-jumping contest. 

It was Twain's first published story. Today, frogs from all over will compete to see which can jump the farthest. 

A "Frog Welfare Policy" is in place, ensuring the humane treatment of the amphibians. The current record jump of 21 ft, 5 3/4 in (6.4 m, 14.6 cm) was set by Rosie the Ribeter in 1986. There is a cash prize of $5000 for breaking that record. 

Quote: "Smiley said all a frog wanted was education, and he could do most anything — and I believe him." — Mark Twain, "The Celebrated Jumping Frog of Calaveras County" 


Richard


----------



## kapish (May 17, 2009)

WorldMark has a beautiful resort at Angels Camp, just minutes away from the frog jump. 

Also, the town is adorned with frogs all over  

Thread with some pictures and notes about our visits to Angels Camp, CA


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 17, 2009)

I believe Mark Twain wrote that short story in about 1867, so it's been a good long time.  Mark Twain died in 1910.  I am a big Mark Twain fan and took a course entirely on his works.  He was a genius, and a bit of a nut.  

Harriett Beecher Stowe sent him an invitation, which he read in the bathtub, and it said, "Come as you are..." so he did.  He went naked, or as Jeff Foxworthy would say, he went nek-ked.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 17, 2009)

*The Altogether.*




rickandcindy23 said:


> He went naked, or as Jeff Foxworthy would say, he went nek-ked.


Click here for a useful distinction between the 2 terms. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 19, 2009)

*The Complete Jumping Frog Story -- Word For Word.*

Click here. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------

